# Spicy Rub for pork ribs



## Builderofthings (Sep 14, 2018)

I tried searching for spicy rubs for pork ribs but couldn't find anything. Does anyone have any recipes? I have made a few myself but was wondering what any of you came up with.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 14, 2018)

I'd take my basic pork rub and spice it up with chile powders, cracked peppercorns and granulated garlic as desired.
And then I'd balance it out as needed with some sugars and/or some dried citrus zest.


----------



## Builderofthings (Sep 14, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> I'd take my basic pork rub and spice it up with chile powders, cracked peppercorns and granulated garlic as desired.
> And then I'd balance it out as needed with some sugars and/or some dried citrus zest.


I never thought about adding citrus. Thats a good idea thanks!


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 14, 2018)

I keep dried orange and lemon zest, great for many uses, e.g. my version of Montreal Chicken seasoning.


----------



## Builderofthings (Sep 14, 2018)

That is a great idea! I will go get a bunch of fruit tomorrow and start drying the zest! Thanks for the tip.


----------



## ksblazer (Sep 15, 2018)

Here is a spicy rub recipe I have

1/2 cup salt
1/2 cup turbinado sugar 
1/2 cup brown sugar
1 1/2 T of garlic powder 
1 T of onion powder 
2 T of paprika 
3 T of chili powder 
2 T of black pepper 
1 1/2 T cayenne 
1 T dry thyme 
1 T of cumin
1 t of nutmeg


----------



## Builderofthings (Sep 16, 2018)

Thanks, the addition of the nutmeg seems like a nice touch.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 16, 2018)

Below is my Goto rub. You control the Heat. Add Cayenne, Chipotle or even Ghost Pepper to taste...JJ 

*Cajun Rib Tickler*

1C Tubinado or Dried Brown Sugar*

1/4C Paprika**

2T Kosher Salt

2T Garlic Powder

2T Onion Powder

2T Mustard Powder

2T Chili Powder

2tsp Black Pepper

1-2tsp Cayenne

2tsp Dry Oregano

2tsp Dry Thyme

2tsp Cry Celery Flakes

1tsp Celery Seed

1/2tsp Allspice

Grind the Oregano, Thyme, Celery Flake and Seed. Mix all and store in air tight container, up to 3 months...

Notes...* Leave out the Sugar for a *Cajun Blackening Spice.* Spinkle a lot or a little, on whatever meat, dip in melted Butter or Olive oil and saute in a very hot pan until cooked to your desired IT.

** If you wish you can use Smoked Paprika in the recipe. This will give a seasoning that will add some "Smokey flavor" to Grilled, Sauteed, Fried or Roasted meat, not just stuff you smoke.

Mix and store in an air tight container...JJ


----------



## Builderofthings (Sep 16, 2018)

That sounds pretty great, thanks!


----------



## MeatSkull (Sep 16, 2018)

Get a bottle of habanero sauce and mix with canola oil, why do everyone go with dry rub?


----------



## Builderofthings (Sep 16, 2018)

I prefer a dry rub on pork because I don't like my ribs to be slathered in sauce and I think rub makes them look better. That's just my opinion but honestly habanero sauce and canola oil just sounds like a bit of a mess to me. But if that works for you go for it.


----------

